# Sunday Show & Tell (10 days till Xmas)



## jd56 (Dec 15, 2013)

Its only 10 days before Christmas yet we still diligently search for those much needed coveted bike items. But we also encourage sharing all that have been found during the past week.
Please share with everyone, your recent finds, bike related or not. We love pictures too.

Only a couple parts for me this past week. But many hours of Xmas prep has taken precedence this past week. I am a procrastinator when Xmas shopping is concerned.

Picked up this set of decent girls Signal Pedals.






Now I have a pair




Also a side step dropcenter  wheelset.








I won this this past week and awaiting the delivery. I needed this hard to hind Monark badge for my wife's vandalized bikes. Needs some cleaning and repaint to bring it to the condition needed on the once 9.9 out of 10 condition Monark Silver King...but it is a long time coming trying to find one of these badges.






To mount on this tank





And the bike....




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 15, 2013)

Got this nifty hat, ha!... for cold weather riding here in Ohio.....just gotta dig out my old motorcycle goggles and I'll be set!


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

I just got these......


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> I just got these......



*PLEASE* mount all of those wired and working on *one* bicycle!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> I just got these......




Seriously??!..  I got this...


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> I just got these......




How much for the 3rd one from the left??   yukyuk

Thats a beautiful sight!


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> *PLEASE* mount all of those wired and working on *one* bicycle!!




That's my plan!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 15, 2013)

Ummmm..thats all you got Catfish??  :eek:
I picked up a nice "low milage" 5 speed Stingray


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Ummmm..thats all you got Catfish??




No. Those are just the ones that weren't mounted to bikes.....


----------



## slick (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> No. Those are just the ones that weren't mounted to bikes.....




I thought they were all bells until i clicked on the photo and nearly had to change my shorts. Jeez!!! I have never seen that many EA's.


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

slick said:


> I have never seen that many EA's.




No one has......


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 15, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Seriously??!..  I got this...
> View attachment 127511




Nice! I love that color combo and frame style.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> No one has......




Oh I'm sure there are lots of people who have seen that many EA's in one spot, like the people who used to manufacture them...


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh I'm sure there are lots of people who have seen that many EA's in one spot, like the people who used to manufacture them...




I thought you kicked yourself off the cabe?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 15, 2013)

Got me some motor mounts (Thank you Bri!) and strapped my rebuilt H to a crusty DX frame (Thank you Ratcycle). Ill be on the road soon!! Yes, I know the crank arms are too long.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> No one has......




now show us your pile of nos suicide shifters


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 15, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> now show us your pile of nos suicide shifters



Wellll,Im leaving now...Ill be outside workin on a bike in the garage,NOT drooloing..I mean..following this thread anymore:eek:...


----------



## jd56 (Dec 15, 2013)

I want the 2 minis in the top right corner....what are these called, also EAs as well?

What a haul CatFish. You'll need a whole display case just for those alone if you don't have bars to hang them in.
And you said these are just the ones not mounted already on bikes....let's see the bikes!!!

And nice Superman beanie....Fat Tire.

If I was to have a muscle bike it too would be a 5speed. Guess these are what's easier to find as the suicide shifters are probably all collected up.
Nice Bikesnbuses.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> now show us your pile of nos suicide shifters




I would, but I think it would make too many people cry.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> I would, but I think it would make too many people cry.




Im waiting fir a single post visitor to show up and post pics of a crate full of NOS double duty forks now or roadmaster bug eye tanks


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Im waiting fir a single post visitor to show up and post pics of a crate full of NOS double duty forks now or roadmaster bug eye tanks




Careful of what you wish for.....


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2013)

Well its not a case of NOS double duty forks, but a case if NOS diamond skip link chains...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Well its not a case of NOS double duty forks, but a case if NOS diamond skip link chains...




Very Nice !!!!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2013)

Also picked up this really nice original Bluebird.....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Well its not a case of NOS double duty forks, but a case if NOS diamond skip link chains...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow that's a valuable box right there, did you just acquire that?  I'd love to find that rummaging around in an old bike shop.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow that's a valuable box right there, did you just acquire that?  I'd love to find that rummaging around in an old bike shop.




Yes just recently accquired it.  It had never been opened, the original invoice was still inside dated 1948.


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Also picked up this really nice original Bluebird.....




That is one of the nicest bluebirds I've ever seen. Good score!


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Well its not a case of NOS double duty forks, but a case if NOS diamond skip link chains...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Holy Cow!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Yes just recently accquired it.  It had never been opened, the original invoice was still inside dated 1948.




So what was the retail value in 1948?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> So what was the retail value in 1948?




It doesn't say on the invoice, but in a 1952 catalog I have they were $2.00 ea.
There are 100 chains in the box.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Well its not a case of NOS double duty forks, but a case if NOS diamond skip link chains...
> 
> 
> Will these be for sale?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2013)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Rusty2wheels said:
> 
> 
> > Well its not a case of NOS double duty forks, but a case if NOS diamond skip link chains...
> ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> It doesn't say on the invoice, but in a 1952 catalog I have they were $2.00 ea.
> There are 100 chains in the box.




Nice Shorty lever photo bomb... Lol.. Ill need a chain soon!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Nice Shorty lever photo bomb... Lol.. Ill need a chain soon!




Ha!  I was waiting for someone to notice those....  I actually may have to sell some chains to support the buying of parts for my 38 autocycle project.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Ha!  I was waiting for someone to notice those....  I actually may have to sell some chains to support the buying of parts for my 38 autocycle project.




Well pm me when you do. Ill be running skip tooth on that BC frame!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 15, 2013)

That box o' chains is I N S A N E !!!!How much does it weigh? 80lbs??Thats like winning the lottery$$!! Especially if you have 100 bikes that need chains Congrats!!!!!! PS..If you do CABE "discounts" when you sell them,Ill take some!!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes the box was pretty heavy, but I was so excited it could have weighed 500 lbs and I could have still probably carried it!


----------



## Greg M (Dec 15, 2013)

And here I was happy to find this fan in a junk shop.


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2013)

Delete post.


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Hubs-n-Spokes said:
> 
> 
> > Rusty2wheels said:
> ...


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 15, 2013)

my recent score


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 15, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> my recent score




Nice..Was that the one on ebay?..If so,congats on it!!..I thought about it for 5 seconds too long


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 15, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Nice..Was that the one on ebay?..If so,congats on it!!..I thought about it for 5 seconds too long



no,i traded a phantom and a few extra parts for it from ratrodbikes.fordmike and scott hauled it up from socal for me.they were up here on a mission.


----------



## babyjesus (Dec 16, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Nice Shorty lever photo bomb... Lol.. Ill need a chain soon!




Yeah I noticed the shorty lever bomb too - you'd think they were easy to find looking at that photo.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 16, 2013)

Who says Mondays suck? Got theCABE and coffee in my brandy new Iver Mug. Thanks to Scott! 

Also got my Dayton badge for the huffman deluxification project and the Star motorbike carcass from Singletrakmind who is a great guy if anyone needs a reference. He dropped the bike off AT my place which I'm grateful for.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 16, 2013)

Picked up a few more badges from friends and the auction site. Mostly Schwinn related but a few are not.


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Picked up a few more badges from friends and the auction site. Mostly Schwinn related but a few are not.




Nice NWP badge! And that V8 Champion is killer!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 16, 2013)

catfish said:


> Nice NWP badge! And that V8 Champion is killer!




Thanks Ed!


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice badges !!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------

